# Rail Atlas



## Neil_M (Jan 19, 2008)

Having searched the web in vain, does anyone know of a rail atlas for the USA?

Something A4 sized to fit in my backpack and use on my travels. I have ones for the UK, France, Belgium, Germany and Switzerland (these last 2 are published by Schweers and Wall, and are a thing of beauty!)

When travelling by train I like to see how the various lines intersect and split and I would love to do that in the US!

(I have a thing about maps as well! B) )

Anyone any ideas? Please help this English rail crank with a map fetish!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 19, 2008)

Maybe here?

Railway Maps From Omni Resources

They have a number of options.


----------



## Neil_M (Jan 20, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> Maybe here?
> Railway Maps From Omni Resources
> 
> They have a number of options.


Top job Mr Whooz! Thats just the thing!


----------

